# Florida in January



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll be in the Fort Lauderdale/Boca/Palm Beach area in mid January. Where are some good fishing spots? A few years ago I did some fishing from Jensen Beach and caught some whiting/ Pompano. Is that the best surf spot in the area?

Thanks.

Brooklyn fish


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Jensen Beach is a long ways from where you are staying. (I'm not really clear if you're giving a general area, or multiple locations - the locations you've listed are a spread of about an hour's worth of driving) It's going to be about 45 minutes from the closest of the spots (Palm Beach) to Jensen Beach, and at least an hour and a half to the farthest. (Ft Lauderdale) Yes, it's a good area, but if you're after pompano and whiting, there is no need to go all the way to Jensen Beach. Just pick a beach. Ask the local bait and tackle shops where the best fishing beaches in the area are.

You are going to be in the area where these fish go to winter, from their summer homes all over the East Coast. Sort of like our NY snowbirds.


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

solid7 said:


> Jensen Beach is a long ways from where you are staying. (I'm not really clear if you're giving a general area, or multiple locations - the locations you've listed are a spread of about an hour's worth of driving) It's going to be about 45 minutes from the closest of the spots (Palm Beach) to Jensen Beach, and at least an hour and a half to the farthest. (Ft Lauderdale) Yes, it's a good area, but if you're after pompano and whiting, there is no need to go all the way to Jensen Beach. Just pick a beach. Ask the local bait and tackle shops where the best fishing beaches in the area are.
> 
> You are going to be in the area where these fish go to winter, from their summer homes all over the East Coast. Sort of like our NY snowbirds.


solid7, thanks for the input. We're visiting several friends so will cover a few locations.

Most of the beaches seem to be for swimming. Which ones are good for fishing?

Brooklyn fish


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

brooklyn fish said:


> solid7, thanks for the input. We're visiting several friends so will cover a few locations.
> 
> Most of the beaches seem to be for swimming. Which ones are good for fishing?
> 
> Brooklyn fish



Yes, that's sort of the challenge that far south. Can't really help you there, but that's what your friendly local tackle shop is for. 

I've got to believe that any place(s) that close to a town called "Pompano Beach" must have a friendly place to put a stick in the sand.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Check out the JUNO BEACH FISHING PIER


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Look into the possibility of fishing for Peacock Bass while you're down here. A Google search should bring you tons of info.


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> Check out the JUNO BEACH FISHING PIER
> 
> View attachment 10999


Thanks, ez2cdave, I've fished Juno Beach pier and caught a few fish there. My problem is that I'm flying down and can't bring the big rods the guys on the end use to cast way out. Limited to a 7 foot spinning rod that breaks into 4 pieces for travel. Might give it another try there.


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

MarkDido said:


> Look into the possibility of fishing for Peacock Bass while you're down here. A Google search should bring you tons of info.


Thanks, Mark. Most of the stuff on Google seems to be ads by guides, mostly in Miami. I'd like to try this fishing from shore by myself. Just not sure where to go. Is Tradewinds Park on West Sample Road a good location for this type of fishing? Would spinners or bass lures work or do you need bait? Are 1/0 bass hooks sufficient?

Thanks.

Brooklyn Fish


----------

